# Illuminated Elven Waystone for sale



## dreamspirit (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey guys, I am selling this terrain piece, if someone is interested, pm me. 

Cheers, 
Milos


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

It helps if you're giving a location for this sort of thing.


----------



## dreamspirit (Mar 25, 2010)

I can ship it anywhere in the world, but if you'd like to know I am from Serbia. the price of the shipping is around 15 $US, and I am looking 33 $US for the piece.

Cheers!


----------

